# Appliquer un chmod sur le fichier déposé sur le script ?



## sam.z (6 Septembre 2018)

1. J'aimerais faire un script setChmod.sh qui applique la commande:
*chmod +x dropped.sh*
à tout fichier .SH glissé/déposé sur ce script setChmod.sh
Cette commande serait appliquée seulement si le fichier déposé a une extension .SH.
Puis la fenêtre du Terminal se referme automatiquement.

2. Sur mon iMac, un fichier test.sh ne réagit pas, ne s’exécute pas lorsque j'y dépose un autre fichier sur son icône. Même après avoir effectuer la commande: chmod +x test.sh
Comment résoudre ce problème, c'est-à-dire rendre les fichiers .SH réactifs au glissé/déposé?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Septembre 2018)

C'est impossible, il faut passer via automator pour ça


----------

